# How to test Secondary Air Injection pump with VAG?



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

How to test Secondary Air Injection pump with VAG?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

what kind of car? what engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm heading out, so i will assume its the a4 in your sig. You can test the secondary air by doing the following:
Start the engine and allow the idle to stabilize. then click:
[Select]
[01-Engine]
[Basic Settings-04]
Enter Group value 077. then click [GO]. 
Field 4 will display the test result.


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its in my sign.
there is a way to cycle/run the pump without engine on(I did it 2 years ago but dont remember now). how to do it?

thank you


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

found it:
VAG-COM
engine -> on the right group of buttons 03 -> hit next, next, there you go SAI will cycle


----------



## Marcusvr6 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

would this work on my vr6 jetta 2000 MIV?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

It should.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

is it supposed to stay on, or cycle on and off?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2deepn2dubs said:


> is it supposed to stay on, or cycle on and off?


If you are using this procedure it will cycle:



VladM said:


> found it:
> VAG-COM
> engine -> on the right group of buttons 03 -> hit next, next, there you go SAI will cycle


Also see Output Tests

--

This would be the preferred way because all of the SAI components are tested at idle:



[email protected] said:


> I'm heading out, so i will assume its the a4 in your sig. You can test the secondary air by doing the following:
> Start the engine and allow the idle to stabilize. then click:
> [Select]
> [01-Engine]
> ...


In that case you can use the guided readiness feature using the *[Set Readiness]* button.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*adding to an old post*

I replaced the secondary air injection pump. 

I ran this test .. 

Start the engine and allow the idle to stabilize. then click:
[Select]
[01-Engine]
[Basic Settings-04]
Enter Group value 077. then click [GO]. 
Field 4 will display the test result.

it ran but did not give a result 
it showed Mass air flow value (I don't remember what)
and a SAI value of 96.6%
and test off .. That's it 

2003 VW GTI 1.8t AWP engine


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Get the car hot and up to temp. Long drive will do it.
Then let idle and run the basic setting test.
Pump should run.
Both EVAP readiness? Purge then Leak detection pump. These may have to pass first before SAI.
No codes for anything also.

Good Luck


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

read this post #15

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...al-Problem-Solver-Guide-quot-JPPSG-quot/page2

Good Luck


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

You can also run Channel 223 > Go in Basic Settings - that is the readiness test.


----------

